# Red pee in litterbox?



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I was just cleaning out baby girls cage and i saw a red stain around her poop that was also pee. Like it was clearly wet so it probably happened while she was peeing. what could cause this? I took a picture but I dont know if thats something I should post here or not. I had fed her watermelon two days ago could that be the cause of it? The only other thing I have fed her was a pear last night, she also tried to eat a raisin that was left on the table while she was exploring but she spat it out the moment it was in her mouth so I didnt think it was a big deal, because I know they arent supposed to eat raisins. 

Any advice would be awesome.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not sure, but please post the picture. The only thing i can think of is a UTI. Blood in urine is pretty serious so I would take her to the vet ASAP.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

So here's the picture










It's the one in the corner, sorry my phone doesnt take the best pictures. Im really worrying she is in a REALLY bad mood today are vets open on sundays?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Certainly looks like blood but not sure if it's from her urine or poop. It almost looks like the paper towel has been wet further down and it looks normal. If she had some blood in her poop and then pee'd over top, it would colour the urine.

Put down paper towels in her cage and see if there is any more red pee hopefully she will go in front of you so you can see if it's urine or poop. 

She will need to see a vet but it doesn't need to be today as it would be an emergency vet and possibly not someone familiar with hedgehogs.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

She JUST peed and pooped on me ( :roll: ) and it was normal looking. (She almost always poops when she pees i dont know if thats normal) 

But I mean, just because its normal now doesnt mean shes okay right?? 

Should I keep the papertowel with the stool on it?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What you can do is rub the poop from the red looking pee in a paper towel and see if there is any red in it. You can also do that with the fresh stuff.

Keep her on paper towels for a while to see if there is more blood shows. Urinary infections can show sporadic blood.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Forgot to add. Pooping and peeing at the same time is normal but you may find she poops a split second before she pees so you could quickly move her to a different spot to pee.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

So i got her in a smaller box in her cage still so she still has the heating lamp and there's like 5 layers of paper towel in there with her. I can hear her digging through it though, she does this to fleece too tries to rip it up, i put a couple of strips of fleece with her in there though. 

I will wait it out and post again if anything happens


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Could it be that I have started feeding her the little red hearts that she previously chocked on?? I dont think so but that what my family is thinking when I asked them. We soak the red ones til their mushier then the normal X ones.

Also theres red tape around the pie tin that is her litterbox because i was nervous about her cutting herself on it could it be the dye from it? can that even happen? I guess i will know for sure if i see any red urine or stool today but when i looked at her stool there was red in the middle that looked like the little red hearts but crunched up and undigested.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Okay so baby girl has peed three times now and pooped quite a bit and there hasnt been any blood, so what does that mean?

She chirped once while peeing but I dont know if its because she was happy to get out of the cardboard box, scared because of the loud noises my family is making right now or pain from the UTI (because ive had those and **** they suck) 

What should I do? Shes not bleeding anymore but that doesnt really mean she isnt sick anymroe right?


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Still no signs of blood anywhere, and she isnt having issues peeing anymore, but i will continue to monitor it. i put my fleece upside down so the white part faces up so it will be easier to see if there is any blood.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Fleece can be deceiving and doesn't always show the true colour of the urine. You'd be better off using paper towels, or a white pillow case, or a white flannel receiving blanket.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

The fleece is one of nikkis awesome liners with fleece on top and flannel on the bottom if im correct the flannel is the white part, and ive been watching pretty much her every move (shes not happy about it but thats okay)

We just found out that were getting paid a substantial amount so it has improved our spirits a little. all we need to do is find someone to loan us the money and we can pay them back on thursday, its kinda hard though since this is the holiday season and everyone is flat broke but ... im hopeful  keeping our chins up, and giving Rue lots of love!! Think i might give her some baby food tonight as a treat (havent done it yet lets hope she likes it!)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment  Actually the fleece is the white part and the flannel is the patterned side.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

And thats why youre the one who made it and not me  I cant tell the difference :lol:


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Okay so back from the Vet, he was really awesome by the way, at Crown Pointe Dr. Auger.

Anyways, he thinks she might have fallen somehow, which I can see happening because i caught her climbing to the top of her igloo, she was on the bar of the wheel and grabbing onto the top of the wheel to pull herself up :roll: 

The dr. had to gas her (which was hilarious) and he checked her out and didnt see anything wrong, he also checked for mites, just because i said she was itchy. He didnt charge me for any of that. All I had to pay was the exam fee which was 80 something with tax came up to 98. So I was really grateful for that, he said if i see anymore blood then to come back but since shes so young he doesnt think she has anything medical wrong with her.


----------



## hedgehogsrule99 (Aug 7, 2011)

This is a bit off-topic from what everyone else is saying, but has your hedgie been drinking fine? I know from experience with horses that when they get dehydrated, their pee gets red. :idea:


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

yup shes been drinking fine


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

i recently had this problem with my hedgie there was only blood one time, i took her to the vet with a stool sample turns out she had a bacterial infection, I would recommend taking your hedgie in just in case.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

GoldenEyes said:


> Okay so back from the Vet, he was really awesome by the way, at Crown Pointe Dr. Auger.


i did take her as i said above


----------

